# No spark on Honda EU7000is



## rathman (Mar 3, 2021)

Troubleshooting a no spark on my EU7000is Honda generator. The secondary ignition coil reads high at 16K ohms, so I purchased a new one and low and behold it reads the same. Put it on and no spark. Manual states secondary coil should ohm between 5.6-6.9 K ohms. Is that range correct, did I get a faulty ignition coil?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

rathman said:


> Troubleshooting a no spark on my EU7000is Honda generator. The secondary ignition coil reads high at 16K ohms, so I purchased a new one and low and behold it reads the same. Put it on and no spark. Manual states secondary coil should ohm between 5.6-6.9 K ohms. Is that range correct, did I get a faulty ignition coil?


Maybe these will help. The second one says a bad inverter unit will cause a no spark issue as well.


----------



## rathman (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, I've seen both of those. Want to make I've exhausted all other potential causes before I purchase a new inverter. They are $$$.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

rathman said:


> Yes, I've seen both of those. Want to make I've exhausted all other potential causes before I purchase a new inverter. They are $$$.


Pull the inverter out and try to start it. There was another post on here where a guy could not pull start his generator, different brand, smaller unit. Once he removed the inverter unit it was easy to start and ran fine. Once he reinstalled the inverter he had the same problem.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Here is the post I was referring to:








iPower SUA2000 Troubles - - Pullcord difficult


So, this unit was difficult to pull-start. Cord moved but was difficult. Thought it was the motor but was not. Took off the stator/housing from the rotor from the rear of the generator and the engine spun easily. I noticed there was some magnet slivers on the rotor and thought that was the...




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Is there a low oil sensor switch that may have gone bad and is grounding out the ignition?


----------



## rathman (Mar 3, 2021)

The low oil sensor is good. It is not shorted out. Also pulled out the inverter and unplugged the lower right hand wire harness as in the video and did not start or pull easier. It does seem to pull hard with the pull start rope. Will try to remove all plugs on inverter and try again.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

rathman said:


> The low oil sensor is good. It is not shorted out. Also pulled out the inverter and unplugged the lower right hand wire harness as in the video and did not start or pull easier. It does seem to pull hard with the pull start rope. Will try to remove all plugs on inverter and try again.


Good idea as long as you are this far along. With the inverter completely disconnected you will be 100% sure that is not the $$$$ issue.
You may also want to check the valve lash while you are troubleshooting. That will not have anything to do with the "no spark issue" but it could cause the hard pull.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the large wire plugs on the inverter are the ones in question on the eu7000i genset.

make sure you are trying to start the gen set with out a load.
these do pull real hard!!
you need to be a real HE man to role it over with the rope!

make sure to have a good battery charger for the onboard battery.
and a real good battery!
the fuel needs to be at 1/3 tank or more for the electric fuel pump to work right..

yea check the valve lash!
they can be off even as new.
we always check them on all new gens of any brand, and reset the valve lash every 500 to 1000 hours of run time.

pull the spark plug and dis connect the big wires on the inverter.
it should role over.


----------



## eze delaune (Jul 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> the large wire plugs on the inverter are the ones in question on the eu7000i genset.
> 
> make sure you are trying to start the gen set with out a load.
> these do pull real hard!!
> ...


I'm having the same problem with mine I cant start mine I'm not getting any spark what should I take apart first to see what I need to change I don't have a battery I always pull started it for yrs and now it's not doing anything when I pull it can someone help


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

start with a new battery.
you have to have a battery.


----------



## eze delaune (Jul 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> start with a new battery.
> you have to have a battery.


Okay I will get one and try I know for the past few yrs I always just pulled start it bc the battery has been dead for a long time I will let you know if that works


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

You can also temporarily connect the leads to a known good car battery using jumper cables just to verify that the battery is the issue.


----------



## eze delaune (Jul 16, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> You can also temporarily connect the leads to a known good car battery using jumper cables just to verify that the battery is the issue.


Okay I will try it this evening


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Verify your oil level Isn’t low, there’s a low oil shut off. If it’s good, the next move is testing the coil.


----------

